# Cracks around the body where the strut goes!



## Cimper43 (Oct 18, 2002)

Im looking on my drivers side strut and I see around where the strut mounts to the body there seems to be like a weld or something goin all around it and it hasa 3" crack and a lil rust. WTF is this? is my strut gunna pop through the body soon? the other side is fine though...


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Cracks around the body where the strut goes! (Cimper43)*

It's not a weld, its a type of cocking (silicone), and yes it is rusting under there.


----------



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Cracks around the body where the strut goes! (Cimper43)*

Get it taken care of right away. Not a good thing to let fester.


----------



## DJ Appa (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Cracks around the body where the strut goes! (firebreathingbunny)*

yeah mine is rusted and broken getting it fixed asap


----------

